# Information wanted on lightweight scooters



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

At present I carry on the back of my Hymer 544 a 50cc peugeot scooter which weighs approx 87 kg. I would like to change to a 125 cc scooter. Does anyone know of any lightweight scooter which would be suitable to carry 2 people and not be too much heavier. 
Tel 8O


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

How about a Honda 125

David


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

*Lightweight scooter*

Hi David, Would you know the approx weight of this Honda? Tel


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

On our 544 we carried a Piaggio "Fly" 125cc, it weighed in at approx 110kg.The front wheels never picked up off the ground :lol:
tony


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

*Link*

Sorry David, didn't notice the link - thanks for the info Tel


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,

Its 105kg. Click on Honda 125 in my previous post and it will take you to the honda motorcycle website. There's about 6 125 scooters there.

David


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scooter*

Hi

I don't know what scooters weigh exactly, but I had 12 crates of beers, a crate of wine and other goodies in the locker at the weekend and the motorhome handled no differently what so ever. Each crate of beer weighed about 10 kg.

Russell


----------



## errolb (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Tel, The Honda Inova 125 should fit the bill. It has 4 semi-automatic gears, large wheels which give great stability and it weighs in at 99kg.

Good luck

Errolb


----------



## Motorhometone (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi
Try the Piaggio Liberty 125cc.They weigh 105kg,are twist and go and 
have the larger diameter wheels.
I have had 3 over the past 9 years without any problems.
They cope well two up at a max of around 55 mph. 
At around £1800 each the also offer relatively good value.
Regards


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> On our 544 we carried a Piaggio "Fly" 125cc, it weighed in at approx 110kg.The front wheels never picked up off the ground :lol:
> tony


I'll bet you overloaded though might pay you to pop down to the weigh-bridge, mine was and I only had a n 80kg scooter trouble is hadn't taken into account weight of scooter rack!

Wobby


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Lightweight Scooter*

Hi,we have a Piaggio Liberty 125 we had on the back of our 544(fitted with Hymer scooter Rack) no probs. although we had airide fitted. The Scooter is now for sale as we can't carry it on current van and I have bought a bigger scoot..You are welcome to come round and try it on your van..


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wasn't overloaded with the scooter,but when we came back from France with wine,beer, cast iron from le cruset i'll certainly bet we were.However in my defence the 544 was rated at 3900kg.In fact it handled very well, no movement with passing lorries.
tony
ps no good popping to the weighbridge,if you notice from the post it was in the past tense, now have a 675 with a 250 scooter in the garage.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at the Honda lead 100cc The cheapeat and lightest I could find Travelled France Spain Portugal with no problems (105 kg )











H


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

you could get 2 of these:
http://www.diblasi.com/specs.htm


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

I have a Peugeot Vivacity 100cc which is supposed to be 98Kg. Does the Honda have nice disk brakes. Two up is quite a weight to stop and the Vivacity is happy on quite long hills. It does 80kph two up on the flat which is useful if you are on a main French road. Also I guess that some seem to forget there are weight limts? The front wheels did not come off the ground!


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

*scooter*

thanks for all your responses you have given me a lot of leads to look into Tel


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Motorhometone said:


> Hi
> Try the Piaggio Liberty 125cc.They weigh 105kg,are twist and go and
> have the larger diameter wheels.
> I have had 3 over the past 9 years without any problems.
> ...


Yes this a great scooter, handles like a real motorbike , good power, great brakes and lights, good passenger flip out footrests, . I bought one to replace my little Piaggio with the 10" wheels which makes it 'skittish' to control. However I found the drawbacks to be that the seat was small in comparison and with two up I ended up sitting on a little bit of pointy seat at the front, probably because the back box wasn't contoured to allow the passenger to get right back on the seat. Because of the big wheels there was not much storage room under the seat. Smaller fuel tank , only 5 litres if I remember. Got a rear puncture so found out that to get the wheel off you have to remove the exhaust pipe which is one piece right to the cyl head and the two bolts there are almost inaccessible, certainly not a roadside job. Subjective but I hated the 'whinny' noise of it so still riding my 1996 Piggio Sfera. Looking for a more modern replacement but just like motorhomes there are compromises to be made. Try before you buy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A 9 year old thread so a bit outdated model wise I'd think


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

woops !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:d :d :d


----------

